
More info on Yahoo's acquisition of Right Media - Sam_Odio
http://gigaom.com/2007/04/30/yahoo-rightmedia/
======
Sam_Odio
Also see tuscan's submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=18031>
and mashable: <http://mashable.com/2007/04/29/yahoo-rightmedia/>

